# New Challenges for the IAP



## jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

With the forum migration successfully behind us, things humming along smoothly, and me getting some much needed shop time, I've started to think about our next challenge. Here are my thoughts;

I'm extremely happy with what we've become since we opened the doors in 2004. We have a fantastic community of talented pen makers, hundreds of new friendships have been made here, we've been witness to some big advances in materials and techniques, and we have created a body of pen making education and knowledge that is beyond compare.

But we can do more! We can be a bigger, better, more active community, we can bring lots more enthusiastic people into this great craft, and we can do an even better job of being the most complete source of pen making education anywhere. I have a lot of projects that I want to do for the IAP, both as a web site and as an organization, but in order to grow beyond where we are today, I need your help. 

Lately I've been frustrated with myself, because while I have a list of projects and ideas as long as my arm, I have simply not been able to find the time to even begin to move forward with them. I have not been able to provide the leadership and long-term planning the IAP deserves, and I have not been able to move us in new directions web-wise and as an organization because I have not asked you to help me put the structure in place to get these things done. Any time I've asked for assistance, you've all come through, but I have not asked for enough help, often enough, and that is going to change. 

*It's time to recommit to Success Rule #1: Use all the help you can get.*

Over the next several weeks, I'm going to be looking to fill a number of key positions that will help us move forward. I'll be coming up with detailed "job descriptions", and I'll ask for you to volunteer or recommend members for these positions. I'll be looking for people who can make a solid, long-term commitment to the site, and who are excited about taking on the challenge. Of course I can tell you the salary right now; zero dollars, but infinite appreciation from me and the membership. The members in these positions will have the opportunity to make a huge impact on our organization, our presence on the web, and the hobby/art/business of pen making.

The positions are:

*Activities Manager* - to coordinate and oversee all formal activities
*Web Development Manager* - to turn member needs into website features
*Library and Resource Manager* - to handle all articles and reference content
*Group Purchase Coordinator* - to put some structure and rigor into group buys
*Product Reviews Manager* - to develop and manage product reviews
*Merchandise and Brand Manager* - to come up with creative, cool, fun IAP products
*Classifieds and Marketing Manager* - to manage our growing activity in this area
*Wiki Manager* - to build and maintain our on-line encyclopedia
*Manufacturer & Vendor Liaison* - to establish solid relationships with our suppliers

I'm also going to ask our Head Moderator, Curtis Seebeck, to expand the moderator corps, not to do additional policing, but to improve member support and provide more timely help to those who need it. The folks in the other positions I've listed will also have the freedom to solicit help. I don't expect a flood of deputy assistant undersecretaries of this and that, but I could definitely see an assistant or two, especially for a couple of the larger jobs such as Activities Manager.

The members in these positions, including Curtis, will form the IAP Advisory Committee. That committee's main objective will not be to meet in closed sessions and produce mountains of policies and procedures and proclamations. Their main job will be to stay in touch with the membership and develop programs and features and activities that make the IAP what you want and need. 

Because we'll be asking so much of the members in these positions, I don't expect a flood of volunteers. In the case where we have multiple highly qualified people stepping up, I'll ask Curtis, our co-founder Scott Greaves, and one or two other respected members to help me make the best selection. I've considered voting to select these individuals, but I don't want to turn this into a popularity contest. We need dedicated, motivated individuals, and sometimes those people are not found in the mainstream.

Many of you know that I work for the Government. I am all too familiar with the negative effect of a heavy bureaucracy. It is not my intent here to create a huge management burden on the site. Rather I am trying to put some very dedicated and responsible individuals into key positions to help us sustain the great community you have all built, and to move forward and grow. It's my intent to build a great team to help you all get more out of the IAP and our web site.

Speaking of dedicated and responsible individuals, I am very pleased to announce that *William Cavanaugh* has agreed to step into the role of *Activities Manager* for us. That is a position we've needed for a long time, as I have not been able to provide adequate coordination and support of the great activities we have going. I have been nagging William to take on this role because he's done such a good job (that'll teach him!) coordinating some recent activities. William will be responsible for coordination and oversight of all formal activities we run here at the site such as fundraising (auctions and raffles for the IAP and for Members In Need), pen swaps, contests, and probably 10 other things I have not thought of. I'm sure I'll be frequently typing "please check with William on that". Please join me in welcoming William to his new position and give him your full support.

Thank you for sticking with me through this long post, and for sticking with us as we've grown over the past (nearly) five years. With your help and support, the next five, ten, and twenty years will be great ones. Look for more from me soon on these new positions, and please begin to think about how you could support your fellow pen makers by taking on one of these important jobs.

Please post your thoughts, positive or negative, or PM me if you prefer.

Watch for the "help wanted ads" in September.

Very Best Regards - Jeff


----------



## DocStram (Aug 26, 2008)

Congratulations to our new, official, Activities Manager . . . . William "Cav" Cavanaugh!

I think it's great that Jeff is planning for the future of IAP.  It's time for us to step up to the plate and support his efforts.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Jeff for making this the most comprehensive penturning site on the web.  Additional congratulations to Jeff for admitting that he needs help!  

I had a small roll in the birthday bash planning last year, and I must say that I had no idea how much occurs behind the scenes of a relatively simple celebration of the IAP...so I cannot imagine how much work Jeff does behind the scenes to keep the place running.  

Congratulations on your new position, Cav!  Way to help out the cause! 

Andrew


----------



## stevers (Aug 27, 2008)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Congratulations to Jeff for making this the most comprehensive penturning site on the web.
> Additional congratulations to Jeff for admitting that he needs help!
> 
> Andrew




Congrats Cav. Thanks for stepping up.

Ditto Andrew. Takes a good man to ask for help when he needs it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations William on your new job here and Thank you Jeff for keeping us moving forward and for making this such a dynamic community and a great place to learn and share.
:good::good::good:


----------



## Ligget (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats Cav on your new position and Jeff for keeping this `online family` together and moving forward. :handshake:


----------



## Skye (Aug 27, 2008)

No new '*Sanding Line Spotter*' position? I guess you'll get no help from me! :devil:


----------



## Nolan (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Cav for stepping up and Jeff for your continued efforts toward IAP


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for everything you do to make this a great website. Congratulations and thanks to Cav for taking on the  new position. I wish I had a little more free time, I would like to be able to help out. Thanks in advance to all those that take the time to help out.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeff,
I can help where needed.  Just let me know.


----------



## markgum (Aug 27, 2008)

THANKS Jeff for keeping this site going and all the work you have done.  It is truly a wonderful experience to be a member of such an organization that extends friendship, help, and support for one another.  "CAV" congratulations on the new position.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeff thanks for all you've done and looking forward.

Cav, as activities Director  will you be wearing the pink uniform?
​


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2008)

CONGRATS CAV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 
(By now I would have expected you to know, when they say "All volunteers take one step forward, you NEED to back up a step!!)


----------



## skiprat (Aug 27, 2008)

Randy has to head up the Library and Resource slot. As a stickler for detail, we know that will always be up to date. Great job done so far.

I also think Ed would be a good candidate for the Classified & Marketing position.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2008)

As always, Jeff - if you need someone for a glorious title with no work, I am available!!

Like "President" or something!!!

E-mail me, if I can help (kidding aside)


----------



## spitfire (Aug 27, 2008)

Merchandise and Brand Manager 

I would look into using cafepress.com for this. It is a great website and they do all the work for you. All that needs to be done is the actual designs. I have a t shirt business on there, actually 2 of them. I design the t-shirts and upload the graphic, select the products I want to put the logo on and they add it to my store. You have the ability to set who recieves the money that is made. Say you design a graphic for a t-shirt. They might start at 8.99, that is what they get. Then from there you mark up what you think is a fair price and you make the diference. So if you mark it up 9.00 to a total of 17.99 IAP would make the 9.00. I think that would really help in paying for additions to the site and to help keep the site running. I'm sure a lot of members would like t shirts hats etc. They offer a lot more than t-shirts, things like, mugs,aprons, mousepads, stickers, clocks, sweatshirts etc. worth checking out. 
hope this helps


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeff, 

I agree that it is about time you asked for help.  I can't even imagine how much work you have done keeping this site afloat.

Also, thanks to all for the kind remarks about my "new job" except for the one about the %#*&! pink uniform!  :redface:    :biggrin:

As Jeff knows, I am a bit busy here in Hawaii with my daughter's situation, but once I get back on 5 September I will be ready to do whatever is needed.

Let's continue to grow the site, and also to try and give Jeff some shop time.  Hey, he might even get to post a pen or two in SOYP.


----------



## jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks to those of you who have written to me to volunteer or recommend others.

Beginning next week, I'll be coming up with the job descriptions, approximate time commitments, etc., that will help you decide which position might interest you the most.  Once I get those posted, I'll be in a better position to keep track of volunteers, recommendations, etc. 

By the way, if you have suggestions for a job you think needs to be done but doesn't seem to fit with the ones I posted, let me know. We can either roll the duties into one of those or create a new position.

THANKS!


----------



## jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Hey, he might even get to post a pen or two in SOYP.



Nothing spectacular, but they were fun to make...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36503


----------



## altaciii (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm sure he's ready and reporting for duty!  Congrats to you cav!






I know we will all respect your authority.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeff, A big sigh of relief from me after seeing your post. One person can only do so much. we are all granted only 24 hours each day. and it's great to see you having some fun time. 
William thank you also.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 27, 2008)

altaciii said:


> I'm sure he's ready and reporting for duty!  Congrats to you cav!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alex, after that do you think you will ever have a winning ticket on an IAP raffle?!?!?!?    :mad-tongue::bad::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## altaciii (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh???? Sorry, didn't think about that, sometimes us South Texans speak before we think:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeff,  thanks for all you have done, I am amazed at the amount of work you put into this site, I and so many others have benefited so much from this organization,
If there's any way I can help, I would be happy to, I feel like I owe a debt to the IAP for everything I have learned in a short 12 months.
Dr.Cavanaugh sir, Congratulations on your new position, I hope thing are going as well as possible for you and your daughter, looking forward to your return.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you Jeff for making IAP such an amazing site.  Thanks Cav for taking on the new position.  I am always willing to help when help is needed for sudden needs or tasks.


----------



## Fred (Aug 28, 2008)

Jeff ...

Thank you for all you have done for the Forum. I have learned alot, and I am sure that hundreds more have as well. Please keep up the excellent work and everything else you do for the Forum! :biggrin:

"Cav" ...

Pink or not I do believe you are definitely the one for the job! Congratulations, dude! :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 28, 2008)

altaciii said:


> Oh???? Sorry, didn't think about that, sometimes us South Texans speak before we think:redface::redface::redface:




:handshake::handshake::handshake:  LOL!!


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats Cav and when you start your first raffle I got a few special things put aside for it.

Bruce
.
.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 18, 2008)

Jeff;   Thanks for all the hard work you put in on the site.  

I was going to suggest a Wiki for our site based around pen making.  I have not done any work on such things, but I am looking into it for my Genealogy Site.  I just installed MediaWiki, and am starting to explore.

I know there was some talk about doing a book style publication, but this would be better, can include cross links and images.  The pages would be smaller and more granular, so more people could contribute.


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

randyrls said:


> Jeff;   Thanks for all the hard work you put in on the site.
> 
> I was going to suggest a Wiki for our site based around pen making.  I have not done any work on such things, but I am looking into it for my Genealogy Site.  I just installed MediaWiki, and am starting to explore.
> 
> I know there was some talk about doing a book style publication, but this would be better, can include cross links and images.  The pages would be smaller and more granular, so more people could contribute.


We had a wiki on the old site, but progress slowed on getting enough content in there to open it up to everyone. We had probably a few hundred pages. The new wiki manager is going to be responsible for getting that back up (with different wiki software, though...)


----------



## randyrls (Sep 18, 2008)

jeff said:


> We had a wiki on the old site, but progress slowed on getting enough content in there to open it up to everyone. We had probably a few hundred pages. The new wiki manager is going to be responsible for getting that back up (with different wiki software, though...)



Jeff;  Create topic placeholders and let our users fill in the content.  I think an outline form similar to a book may be the way to go.

Spread the work out over a large number of people so no one person is over-whelmed.  Maybe the way to go is to open it up and ask people to post content they are interested in.

The ability to create free-form links between content pages is the power of Wiki.


----------



## Scott (Sep 18, 2008)

Jeff!

Sheesh!  I take a little, bitty two week vacation, and look what happens while I'm gone!!!   

I am very happy for your decision to expand the administration of this organization!  You are doing a great job running this place, but you're right, to grow we need to embrace change!  I really like the software upgrade you did, and I am excited about some of the projects in store for us all!  As for being on the committee to choose who gets selected, I would be glad to help!

Cav!  You lucky devil!  Congratulations!  You are going to have so much fun as Cruise Director - uh - Activities Manager!!!
(_Love, exciting and new
Come Aboard. We're expecting you. . . 
The Love Boat soon will be making another run
The Love Boat promises something for everyone_)​
Everybody!  When Jeff starts getting the job descriptions up for these positions, please take a look, and considering volunteering for a position!  I can guarantee you will have so much fun!  The people you meet here on IAP are the greatest in the world!  And working to help this organization become even better is very satisfying!

Scott.


----------

